# Scuba Partner



## NorthShoreRhino (Mar 24, 2011)

I am in training over at NAS Pensacola and I live in Perdido Key. I have breaks in training every once in a while and Im looking to rack up as many dives as I can while Im here. looking for lobstering, spearfishing, and pretty much everything else with a tank on. I dont have access to a boat and Im looking for someone who needs their boat cleaned in return for letting me dive with them! Will pay gas


----------

